# O-ring lubrication? What's safe to use?



## Astro_Saber_III (Apr 14, 2004)

*O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

Have a Streamlight UltraStinger and the watertight O-rings are getting dry and the light actually took in a small amount of water last time I used it. Glad I discovered the water right away and got the light dried out.

My questions is what do you or manufactures use to lubricate the o-rings? 

Thanks in advance guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lightemup (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

Hi Astro 

I use molykote 111 valve and O-Ring lubricant. I am not sure of the availability of this outside Australia though... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Stanley (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

AFAIK, so long as its not petroleum based grease/lubricant, you're good to go. There are many local brands that I think you can get from RadioShack, etc, I personally found a small tub of silicone grease from a dive shop, and it looks like its gonna last me ages.


----------



## penTHrox (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

lightemup what store do you buy that from?


----------



## lightemup (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

Hi again penthrox /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

When I drive past the shop tomorrow I will tell you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif It is actually more of a industrial supplier than a retail shop... 

I actually discovered it by asking my local watchmaker what lube he used...


----------



## js (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

penTHRox,

The 100 percent silicone lubricant for spark plug contacts and boots which is sold by all auto parts stores here in the USA works fine for me, is cheap, is readily available, and can be purchased in small tubes. There must be an auto parts store near you somewhere, and they probably sell this stuff. It's not the only solution, but it does work great.


----------



## zumlin (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

[ QUOTE ]
*penTHrox said:*
lightemup what store do you buy that from? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey I wanna know too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Monolith (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

[ QUOTE ]
*lightemup said:*
Hi Astro 

I use molykote 111 valve and O-Ring lubricant. I am not sure of the availability of this outside Australia though... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just FYI -

Dow Corning® 111 Valve Lubricant & Sealant Data Sheet (PDF)


----------



## NikolaTesla (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

Any Hardware store in th USA (Ace, True Value) in the plumbing section- It is pure silicone, made for Orings.

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID Forever!
Recent additions to My Lights: *** http://www.tjtech.org/gallery/NikolaTesla/Dscn3236


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

I use Chap Stick Lip Gloss to lubricate the O rings. I know, it is very low-tech. I've never had a problem in all the years I've used the lip gloss. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## tkl (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

Many here have used non petroleum silicone grease with great results. Available in any hardware store, plumbing section.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

Yep. Plumber's silicone grease from Home Depot right here. Works wonders. Saturate the orings and threads and water will have a really hard time getting in.


----------



## Chingyul (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: O-ring lubrication? What\'s safe to use?*

What about silicon oil? I have the RC shock stuff. Work?

What about for threads. WOuld that stuff not be viscous enough? I have a 20 and 40 weight.


----------



## bhds (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re:*

Vaseline/petroleum jelly. And no it wont harm the o-rings.


----------



## Astro_Saber_III (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re:*

Thanks for all the input. After reading everyones post, WHAM, it hit me. My car dealer gave me a aerosol can of 100% silicon spray for the sun-roof's rubber seal. Working good so far, after 1 hour in the bathtub (flashlight only /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif), no water leakage.

Thanks again for all the input, you all steared me in the right direction /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

